# South African Ubulawu (Silene capensis)



## Mensch (Jul 5, 2017)

Hi ...

I am planning a trip to Johannesburg for vacation and to try the South African Ubulawu (Silene capensis) root. Since I don't know much about South Africa yet, I wanted to ask you, where to go for this - i guess this is rare root is only available at small farms in the country side. 

Have you seen this? It would be really interesting for me to know the best growing areas and the price / kilo.

Thank you very much for your Help

Niko


----------



## Oyibopeppeh (Sep 8, 2010)

Head down to the Eastern Cape (Port Elizabeth, East London) and do your asking in the local Xhosian markets


----------

